# Bleeding after sex?



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone can help.... am on clomid 200mg and day 12 of cycle and have had quite a lot of bleeding after sex... has anyone experienced this or any idea what it may be, worried cycle is now invalid as lining disrupted...

Many thanks


----------



## aspiring (Jun 27, 2007)

Have you checked the opening to the vagina to see if you've torn? I tore my fourchette once (didn't know where it was previously *blush*) and it took a while to heal because every time we bms it tore again.
Is it red or brown blood? Can you get to your GP to get checked out?


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi no on hols tom for ten days !! bad timing eh   Its red blood and not like a/f, cheers for info, cant find any visible signs, its a deep one I think lol    ... thanks for your advice... still spotting 36 hrs on


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Fi. I used to get a lot of bleeding after sex (very annoying when you have to have BMS so much). I have to have annual smears so was worried it could be related to that, but my doc wasn't concerned as I had a recent smear that came back normal. I mentioned it to my consultant and he didn't think it was Clomid related, however I did find info about this at the time: http://www.ivillage.co.uk/health/experts/askdoctor/qas/0,,583863_632922,00.html

Basically it's the body's normal reaction to the hormone oestrogen, and when taking Clomid the level of this hormone is increased, which would explain why it happens. I also noticed it only started happening when I increased my Clomid dose.

Hope this helps put your mind at rest but I|'d say if it is still happening when you get back there's no harm in getting it checked.

Rosie. xxx

/links


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks so much Rosie, 
that makes a lot of sense, I have been worrying about cervical cancer too, and especially with taking such a high dosage of clomid I have been worrying about the serious disputable side effects it may cause, but want a baby so much have taken the gamble, and to be honest this scared me, aswell as thinking I cant conceive this month now cos of lining loss... so maybe alls ok and there is even hope for ttc this month still......

How are you feeling now hun? I bet your just gagging for your due date, as you havent had an easy pregnancy have you? My DD due in a few weeks and shes ready to burst now, shes had a difficult pregnancy too and has just about had enough. You must be getting so excitied too, good luck and may your EDD be with you soon , and thanks again x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

It made sense to me as it wasn't every time, so knew it wasn't just like a cut or something up there. Don't forget your pineapple juice and brazil nuts to help your lining. Hopefully you will still be in with a good chance this cycle, especially as you will hopefully have a nice relaxing hol. Is it tomorrow you go? Hope you have a really great time.  

I'm feeling much better now thanks, just a bit chesty. Pelvis has been suffering a bit but that's because I decided to make 4 banana cakes for some reason on Thursday!   I'm not really gagging for due date as I have so much still left to do. Just been up clearing out things in our room and got rid of a bin liner of shoes - very sad to see them go.   I will feel better once the place is a bot more organised and ready, and we have all the bits I still need to get. Really need to get myself organised now. 

Have a lovely holiday hun, and hope you have no more bleeding. 

Rosie. xxx


----------

